# Democrat Says She Wants to Impeach President Obama



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Kesha Rogers is no longer getting any form of backing from the Democratic Party. The woman who once had aspirations of running for Congress, has lost the support of the party for committing a serious political sin: Calling for the impeachment of President Obama.
Rogers says that President Obama has presented "non-leadership" on the issues that matter most to Americans. She says that the party allows President Obama to remain controlled by a corrupt financial system, and that even Hitler would be proud of the polices that are touted by the president.
"Mr. Obama is a puppet of the bankrupt financial system, and has pushed policies made notorious by the Adolph Hitler regime, and since condemned by the entire world," said Rogers.
Rogers was the Democratic nominee for the 22nd Congressional district in Texas. Gilberto Hinojosa, chairman of the Texas Democratic Party, is shocked that Rogers was able to win her primary because the Democrats haven't given her resources to win.

http://www.yourblackworld.net/2012/09/black-news/democrat-says-she-wants-to-impeach-president-obama/


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

He can't even pull the wool over the eyes of his own party members....


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2013)

Would it surprise anyone if Ms. Rogers shortly "committed suicide" or is otherwise found dead?


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Delta784 said:


> Would it surprise anyone if Ms. Rogers shortly "committed suicide" or is otherwise found dead?


Exactly what I was thinking when I read this.
http://whatreallyhappened.com/RANCHO/POLITICS/BODIES.html

The compromised snopes disagrees but we can see the forest for the trees.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2013)

Kool Aide sales are on the decline


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

Delta784 said:


> Would it surprise anyone if Ms. Rogers shortly "committed suicide" or is otherwise found dead?


It's funny you mention that. I was just telling some friends that since I've been extremely vocal about recent political events, I want them to know that I'm not at all suicidal, nor do I have any child pornography on my computer. If either of those things happen, be very suspicious. Lol


----------



## GreenMachine (Mar 26, 2007)

More people need to keep waking up before its too late.


----------

